# .243 for grandchild



## thurmongene (Aug 28, 2011)

I gust got a H&R single shot .243  I know how to cut the stock down to fit a grandchild, but will it distroy the accuracy if I cut the 22" barrel down to 16" ?


----------



## Whiteeagle (Aug 28, 2011)

Not if it is done right and crowned correctly.


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 28, 2011)

That will be one loud gun.


----------



## thurmongene (Aug 29, 2011)

do ya mean that shortining the barrel will make the report much louder than is already?


----------



## Gumbo1 (Aug 29, 2011)

thurmongene said:


> do ya mean that shortining the barrel will make the report much louder than is already?



You bet it will.


----------



## NOYDB (Aug 29, 2011)

Might want to hold off on shortening the barrel. Kids grow really quick. Barrels don't.


----------



## collardncornbread (Aug 30, 2011)

Shorten the stock---yes. Shorten the barrel---no. You can save the wood from the stock and replace it in 3or 4 years....


----------



## BlackKnight755 (Sep 6, 2011)

...or better yet, buy a set of the black or camo youth size stock and forearm and don't ruin the wood. You can put it back on in a few years when the child grows.


----------



## danlnga (Sep 10, 2011)

X2 on do not cut the barrel. You will lose velocity & energy big time cutting that much. The grand child will grow into it before you know it.


----------



## gaspur1 (Oct 1, 2011)

Them single shot rifles have a pretty good kick in the .243 caliber.Don't cut the barrel lenght , I ruined a .22 by doing that once.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Oct 1, 2011)

*Length, not weight*

I'd cut the barrel if the gun is just too darn long and clumsy for the boy to handle.

I really like how 16" to 18" barreled carbines handle compared to 22" or 24" rifles.

But the WEIGHT savings is small, unless it's a bull-barreled target rifle.  You can shave a few ounces off by bobbing 6 inches off the barrel.  Not really worth it if light weight is your goal.

I have hacksawed two .22 rifle barrels and did not recrown either one-- just got rid of the burrs and sharp edges from the cut.  Both rifles are just about as accurate now as they were before. If there's a difference, it's small. Neither one was exactly a tackdriver to begin with however.

But the shorter barrel will be louder, with a big muzzle blast and flash.

I think all hunters should have hearing protection on before they pull the trigger anyway. If they're shooting high-powered centerfire rifles.


----------



## Xrallison (Nov 23, 2011)

Ruger makes a .243 with a 16in barrel my son has one and is extremely accurate not really that loud either


----------



## weagle (Nov 23, 2011)

Since that single shot is pretty short already, I wouldn't cut it down that short, but 18 1/2" is pretty much the standard length barrel for the youth carbines.

You may lose a tiny bit of accuracy, or it may improve.  Since it's a deer rifle, you won't lose anything in terms of practical accuracy if you take some care to square up the muzzle and crown it.

Use a wrap of masking tape around the barrel to give yourself a reference.  Cut it off with a hacksaw or cutting wheel.  Use a file to square it off.  Us a brass screw chucked in a drill to "crown" it by putting some valve grinding paste on the screw head and runnning it against the newly cut muzzle.

Here's a link to a video showing the file and crown process,  the only step you would add is cutting it to the length you want.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OorpZlG28fI


----------

